
A Computer Scientist’s Guide to Cell Biology [pdf] - febin
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~wcohen/GuideToBiology-sampleChapter-release1.4.pdf
======
geoalchimista
Should have "(2007)" in the title. BTW this does not look like a solid
textbook on cell biology. More like "a very short introduction".

------
xiphias2
This looks great, the book tries to focus only on the business logic part of
cell biology. I wish it was expanded to a much bigger book.

